# Novak GTX



## CornwallRC (Jul 4, 2004)

Looking for some info on this ESC.... Where does it stand up against the other Top ESC's out there... Any info please??

James


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I ran mine for the first time Saturday.

Hands down the easiest setup for any speedo I have ever tried.

To set the radio, you hold the button in, then turn the speedo on, voila neutral is set, then you pull the trigger on the radio, the light turns a diff color, then you hold the break in and the brakes are set.
How is that for a no - touch setup.

To adjust the profile, works pretty much the same way the Quantum's do.
Light flashes to tell you which profile you are on. 6 pre-set profiles are pre-programmed and If you want there is a customizable 7th profile.

I only hotlapped the car but on the watch the car was quick and pulled the same lap times as when I used a Quantum 1 or a Keyence.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

EROCK -- I just bought a GTX and MY LORD! the capacitor is HUGE! Care to post a picture of how you have yours mounted on your oval car? I'm having a hard time finding a spot that gives me room for the capacitor and still lets me reach the setup button...????


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

i gooped mine to the body post, as low as i could. i know it's too high there, but i couldn't find another place on the tray for it.


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Tom, don't have a pic, speedo on left side of t-plate/cap. tie-strapped to the right side of rear cross brace.


----------



## cb30 (Dec 26, 2002)

Watch the case on them. Mine came apart the first day. The button came out and 2 lights broke off. 1 day and have to send it in to get fixed.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

tfrahm said:


> EROCK -- I just bought a GTX and MY LORD! the capacitor is HUGE! Care to post a picture of how you have yours mounted on your oval car? I'm having a hard time finding a spot that gives me room for the capacitor and still lets me reach the setup button...????


I run my speedo inbetween my battery and the t-plate, then I put some double sided tape onto the cap and stood it up on end.

Here is a quick and dirty pic I drew, but I will post a pic tonight.

I wanted to get creative and extend the wires going to the cap and run it on the last cell, like a battery, but I got too lazy, LOL


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is an actual pic of how I run the GTX


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Thanks for the pictures! With my Terminator Pro, I have "air" where you have your GTX mounted (gap between chassis and the slider bar)... But you do have me thinking, and your setup sure looks GOOD! Getting all the weight on the left side... Right now I have my ESC mounted on the right rear of the chassis -- fully 'back', but still on the right side of the chassis... Gotta create a "shelf" on the left side... :thumbsup:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I would eventually like to extend the cap wire and lay the cap down on the back battery slot. Yeah I run all the electronics on the Left side of the car, have been for about 2 years now.

If you have air where I mounted mine, you can always take a thin piece of lexan and glue it to the nearest chassis parts to create a shelf which you can then tape your speedo too if need be.

I have seen guys do that and it works well.


----------

